# how to get licence for civil construction contractor with dubai gov



## avinashbhimani (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi all . We are central government licences contractor with Indian government ; can bid for all gov tenders of civil ; electrical and water works . We are thinking of doing work with Dubai government . Can any one help how to get licence with them for the same???


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

These sites should have some of the info you are looking for, or point you in the right direction:

 Dubai Economic Department

Dubai Municipality Portal


----------



## avinashbhimani (Jul 21, 2013)

[email protected]


----------

